# Hi all



## Fireaxe888 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,greetings from Bulgaria (hope you know where it is ) I've been a fan of aircraft in general for a long time and just discovered this forum.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sure do mate! Welcome to the family!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2009)

Fireaxe888 said:


> Hi,greetings from Bulgaria (hope you know where it is ) I've been a fan of aircraft in general for a long time and just discovered this forum.



Welcome from the great white north


----------



## Amsel (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## seesul (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2009)

G'day mate welcome from down under...


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome from another bit of england


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 20, 2009)

Heylo! Welcome bud!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) Southern California.

Wheelsup


----------



## Geedee (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from the east coast of the US......

Charles


----------

